# Timeout bei UNC-Pfaden



## Guest (3. Jun 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit java.io.File.

Bei follgendem Code:

if(new File("\\\\server\\folder").exist()){
    ...
}

bekomme ich ein sehr langes Timeout (ca 5 min), wenn der Server offline ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Timeout zu steuern?

Weiterhin hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es möglich ist, von Java aus auf NTFS-Informationen zuzugreifen (... ich weis, dass das „java unschön“, weil Plattformabhängig ist ... bräuchte es aber mal)


----------



## HoaX (3. Jun 2008)

das timeout gibt windows vor, da wirst du nichts groß ändern können, höchstens evtl jcifs verwenden.

zum lesen der ntfs-infos entweder jni verwenden oder konsolentools aufrufen und deren ausgabe parsen


----------



## Gast (3. Jun 2008)

... habe das jetzt so gelösst:


public boolean fileExists(final String file){

       final TestFile tf = new TestFile(file);

       Thread t1 = new Thread() {            
           public void run() {
               tf.setExists(new File(file).exists());
           }
       };
       t1.start();



       Thread t2 = new Thread() {
           long runtime = 0;
           public void run() {

                   synchronized (tf) {
                       tf.notify();
               }
           }
       };
       try {
           Thread.sleep(tf.getTimeout());
       } catch (InterruptedException ie) {

       }

        t2.start();

        return tf.exists();
    }

gefällt mir aber nicht


----------

